# Computer Sound Echo



## Bejita463 (Aug 25, 2005)

Greetings,

A problem has cropped up on my computer where EVERYTHING it does echoes on me. It's done it to me before in the past, and I remember it took me a while to figure out how to stop it. I don't particularly want to have to go through that again.

Can anyone tell me off the top of their head how to make it quit doing it? Troubleshooting sound issues is not my area of expertise, so if more information is needed, just tell me what it is and I'll be happy to provide it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. This problem is more obnoxious than I've words to adequately describe.


----------



## Bejita463 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pah. All I needed to do was reinstall the drivers. The EAX console was bugged. Disregard.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

If it's a Soundblaster and you look in the EAX console there is a selection for effects. One of them will give you an echo... If you didn't look there before if it happens again I'd check there. The common cause of this is kids.


----------



## Bejita463 (Aug 25, 2005)

I think it actually ended up being something I installed trying to optimize performance for me. The echo sounds really good in some programs and games, and just bad in everything else.

My EAX console wouldn't let me turn it back OFF though, so I reinstalled my sound drivers. I don't know if it could have been handled better, but it only took a few minutes to do.


----------

